# Canon Unit Propels Into Space Business with Microsatellites



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 21, 2017)

```
<em>Canon Electronics to collect big data from orbit using inexpensive products</em></p>
<p><strong>TOKYO</strong> — Japanese imaging and optical product maker Canon is awaiting the launch of a rocket from the Satish Dhawan Space Center in Sriharikota, southeastern India, scheduled for June 23 that will put microsatellites made by companies around the world into space, including its CE-SAT-I.</p>
<p>The CE-SAT-I was assembled by Canon Electronics, a Canon subsidiary making parts for digital cameras and other electronic products, under the initiative of its president, Hisashi Sakamaki, who is keen to get into the space business. The blastoff will mark the first step toward Sakamaki’s ambitious plan to launch 100 microsatellites per year <a href="http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Canon-unit-propels-into-space-business-with-microsatellites?page=1">Read the full story</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 22, 2017)

Maybe they see a market for micro lenses there ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm surprised that we don't have more comments about this. Canon is keen to get into the space business. Is that a hint as to where their next multi-billion dollar investment may be? Which Space oriented companies are the right size for Canon to swallow? The big defense companies are too big and could not be sold overseas in any event. 

Blue Orgin - In a partnership with Amazon - Doubtful, Canon wants to own it.

Avio SPa? This might be a possibility, but they are in Defense as well as space, Canon might not want to get deeply into Defense, and there may be governmental issues involved in trying to acquire them.

Just speculating  I really think that they would want to build surveillance satellites, a imaging related business. That Patented Print button could be on every satellite along with a Robotic Finger to push it.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 4, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm surprised that we don't have more comments about this.



Doesn't everyone have stuff that they worked on in space?


----------



## clearfog23 (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm glad micro-satellites are pushing down the cost of space based monitoring of Earth. about manual grinding machines
click here to read it
But as more institutions with minimal funding are able to launch such satellites, I'm afraid we'll have more space junk jeopardizing future missions and space labs.


----------

